# Help! Never had a bird and now I do! ! ! !



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

I walked outside today and found a pigeon hiding under my deck. I have never owned a bird in my life. The pigeon doesn't appear to be hurt but it hasn't flown away and my dogs had it cornered at one point, so I would have thought if it could fly it would have flown then. It has two bands on it legs, one is green and rubbery looking, the other one is orange and has numbers on it. Right now the bird is under a step and hard to see. I'm sure it is scared to come out, I gave it some water and wild bird seed. Do I need to bring it in the house? It is going to get cold tonight by cold I mean probably in the 40's. So what do I do?


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

I got a box and I coaxed him into the box, I brought the box in the house so he is safe for the night, but someone needs to tell me what to do next. The bird doesn't appear to be hurt, is he lost?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi SSgreatdane,

Is this bird showing any yellow down still coming thru the feathers? Is one of its wings drooping lower than the other? Is the keel bone ( it runs down the center of chest/body prominent? Any other observations that you can 
provide?

Thanks for helping this little one out.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If he has bands, and you were able to coax him he is probably someones pet.
Can you read the numbers?

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Help*

You have done a good job with food and water and a place to stay. Can you get pictures? And what area do you live in? So we might see who is close to you. Does the bird eat or drink by its self? Sometimes the owner can be found though the band numbers. Keep us posted.


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi SSgreatdane,
> 
> Is this bird showing any yellow down still coming thru the feathers? Is one of its wings drooping lower than the other? Is the keel bone ( it runs down the center of chest/body prominent? Any other observations that you can
> provide?
> ...


He appears to be fine. He growled at me. I think my dogs really scared him. He doesn't seem to be eating or drinking. I left him in the box today when I get home I will look him over again.


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

I saw the numbers yesterday but I didn't write them down. Last night it was dark and I was just worried about getting inside. It is raining today so I'm glad I got him in. I am going to try to take some pictures today and post them, I may need some help. I can take the pictures but I don't know how to post them. I will also get the numbers off his ankle and post them. This morning it didn't look like he had eaten any of the food, do you think he is sick?


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> If he has bands, and you were able to coax him he is probably someones pet.
> Can you read the numbers?
> 
> fp


I saw the numbers yesterday but I didn't write them down. I will get them today and post them.


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

upcd said:


> You have done a good job with food and water and a place to stay. Can you get pictures? And what area do you live in? So we might see who is close to you. Does the bird eat or drink by its self? Sometimes the owner can be found though the band numbers. Keep us posted.


I live in Newcastle OKlahoma. I will get some pictures today but don't laugh if you look at the pictures and tell me the bird is not a pigeon, I know nothing about birds.  I will also get the number off of the band, he acted like he was going to bite me yesterday do you think he will be more friendly today?


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Provide a cardboard box with a towel on the bottom, fresh water in a spill-resistent container, and seed. Keep a towel over the box, and a heating pad under the box [ wrapped in a towel and set on low ]. Keep in a dim quiet place. Check occassinally to see if the seed has been distrubed and if the water level has gone down in the container. You may have to " show " s/he the water by gently dipping the beak into the water. S/he may try to peck at your hand or wing slap , but generally the don't hurt. Looking forward to your pictures, and thank you for rescuing this bird.


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

bklowe said:


> Provide a cardboard box with a towel on the bottom, fresh water in a spill-resistent container, and seed. Keep a towel over the box, and a heating pad under the box [ wrapped in a towel and set on low ]. Keep in a dim quiet place. Check occassinally to see if the seed has been distrubed and if the water level has gone down in the container. You may have to " show " s/he the water by gently dipping the beak into the water. S/he may try to peck at your hand or wing slap , but generally the don't hurt. Looking forward to your pictures, and thank you for rescuing this bird.


I came home from work and the bird made quite a mess in his box. All the food was gone and he seemed to be feeling better. I took the box out side and he flew in a nice circle around the yard, right now he is on top of the house. Will he go home or is he lost? I am putting some more food out for him and I will see if he eats any.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello SSgreatdane, yes thank you for your concern about the pigeon. 

It is too bad that he got away from you. We may have been able to research the owner if the band # if you were able to provide it. 

At least the pigeon is flying and does not appear that he sustained any injuries, and hopefully he was just cold and confused if he went astray. 

If you set out water and at least some basic wild bird seed out he should eat it.


----------



## SSgreatdane (May 2, 2005)

vdog505 said:


> Hello SSgreatdane, yes thank you for your concern about the pigeon.
> 
> It is too bad that he got away from you. We may have been able to research the owner if the band # if you were able to provide it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help, I don't think he will be coming back. He hung out in the yard for a little while until my Great Dane spotted him and started barking. I was getting the camera when he flew off. I left some bird seed out just incase, but he hasn't touched it. I guess he just needed a good nights rest and some food and water.  I'm thinking of opening a pigeon hotel.  It was fun having the little guy around. I just hope he knew where to go. 

Thanks again it was nice being able to get help with my little crisis. If you ever have a dog problem send me an email. [email protected]

Shawna J Satterwhite


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Shawna,

Thanks for the update...we appreciate hearing how things turn out.

Linda


----------

